# Happy Father's Day!



## danielfranco

Happy Father's Day to all forum members who have the pleasure and honor of being fathers. And to all father's of our forum members.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## texasweed

Happy Father's day to all members concerned, by the way!


----------



## maxiogee

So, what did anyone get?
My 'one and only' bought me the CD version of The Beatles 1962-1966, and my sister refunded me some money she owed me, so I went and bought the other one of the set - The Beatles 1967 - 1970.
These replace/update the twin-pack of casette tapes he bought me many years ago, but which I have been unable to get transferred to my iPod.


----------



## danielfranco

Alright, there, Tony!
My wife bought me the "Working Class Hero: Definitive Lennon collection". Been looking forward to that CD for a long, long, long time... It's just that I never buy anything for myself, and discourage others from buying me stuff. This time the wife didn't pay me no mind (well, I mean, she payed me no mind about presents this time around...) and went ahead and bought it.
I've especially enjoyed the original version of "Real Love", without the other Beatles grab-assing around and mucking up the scene, you know?


----------



## french4beth

Happy Father's Day to all!

Bonne Fête des Pères!
​


----------



## diegodbs

Although in Spain we celebrate Father's Day March 19th, happy Father's Day to all of you who celebrate it today.


----------



## panjandrum

maxiogee said:
			
		

> So, what did anyone get?


I got a remote control robo-raptor - without the remote control.
Actually, the version I got was the version that didn't have a remote control. It does eat batteries though.

The rest of them allowed me to cook dinner for them.

Wow!!

Hey - I'm no cynic. They all turned up to eat the dinner. They said they enjoyed it

_[I got a huge hug from WMPG that would have been great if not at 7am]_


----------



## Eugin

Excuse my ignorance, Panj, but could you be so kind so as to tell me what *WMPG* stands for??? (if that is not too personal??)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Elisa68

Eugin said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance, Panj, but could you be so kind so as to tell me what *WMPG* stands for??? (if that is not too personal??)
> 
> Thanks!!!


Check this out Eugin.

Happy father's day! (I know I'm late )


----------



## Eugin

grazie mille, Elisa!!! I liked what *WMPG* stands for!!! Is that a term panjandrum invented?


----------



## GenJen54

> Is that a term panjandrum invented?


 
Yes, Eugin, it is. WMPG is a word derived from panjandrese and is seen used from time to time in the English Only forum.  Even native English speakers had to ask for a translation.


----------

